# Who believes in PMA?



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

If it's true that being positive reaps results then I'm screwed!

I'm about 8 days away from ET and I'm convinced it won't work - to the extent that i've even booked a trip to australia in Jan - when i could be 7 months pregnant


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Violet I think that it was Caramac that booked a trip that she then had to cancel after she got pregnant   . I don't think that you need PMA, I was convinced my last cycle wouldn't work but it did. I really hope that you get a fabulous surprise     

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi Violet

My last tx was when I was stressed to the max and only did it because I was a few weeks from my next birthday. I too had booked a holiday. If PMA was essential I would never have got a BFP so don't think it is a pre-requisite to a bfp. I was also really unwell and apart from going out to the clinic and food stayed in bed and still got the desired result.

I am still going on holiday and will be flying out at 32 weeks and coming back at 34. I am sincerely hoping that you too will be flying back in January with your bump. 

Good luck. 

xxx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

Violet...I was so convinced that my third tx wouldn't work (because I'd just discovered I had low AMH) that I very nearly didn't bother going out to Brno for tx! So close to cancelling it....and all the way through 2WW I wasn't bothered because I *knew* it wasn't going to work. I almost keeled over when I tested positive (which I only did to shut Fraggles up!).

And yes, I had to cancel a trip to Chile & Argentina...annoying...but I hope to go back one day with my little man!


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Violet - it's lovely to have as I'm sure it feels much better than the it's never going to work thread that haunts us - I had no Pma fur my BFP cycle - in fact I'd even list the Pma that I could cope with whatever the outcome was- I was on antidepressants and scared to death that my mental health couldn't cope with any mee bfn's. In fact I was so sure it hadn't worked that I dismissed the first positive test as negative which it clearly wasn't.

I would say just try and concentrate on doing a few nice things for your self whilst cycling - it's hard enough as it is without having to think you've got to control your mind as well!

Got everything crossed for you. We will be positive for you so that's covered!


----------



## broody23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hiya

I am so plzed 2hear of sum success stories for diui at reprofit. We fly out on sunday and i am trying to keep a pma as this is my first ever treatment. I really do think that whatever will be will be if that makes sense. I wish you ladies who are due to start soon all the luck in the world and congrats to all the success stories, if anyone has any advice, etc regarding iui/reprofit or just in general it would b much appreciated.

Broody xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

violet - I had so much PMA on my last cycle that I called 2 adoption agencies and registered to adopt just a couple of days before OTD...and here I am with 4 month old twins   
So clearly PMA made no difference at all for me!

Good luck for test day   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Must admit I don't really think PMA makes much difference. I transformed myself into a vision of PMA for my first cycle, there was no way it wasn't going to work, oh yes, there I was going to be Julie Andrews stylee surrounded by a brood of mini Maisyz's. Reality though was Ches didn't bother hanging on in there and got flushed like countless others over the years.

If PMA makes people feel better (and some days it is nice) then I'm all for it but don't beat yourself up if you're not feeling like a positive beacon of radiant positivity all the time matey. Some days I must admit people who bang on about PMA make me actually want to punch them (must be those meds) 

Take care, good luck on the 2ww x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the answers  - think it's probably our survival mechanisms kicking in - if you tell yourself it won't work and, then, it doesn't it's (in theory) easier to recover from.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

I agree with the others....not sure PMA works. I had my only meltdown in the clinic on the cycle that worked, crying that I just wanted it to work, so don't think you could say I had PMA. I started off feeling very positive in the early days but it was harder to maintain that each time.


I think what will be.. will be...so much of this seems to be about luck!


xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honey - I honestly think that if anyone has a lot of PMA during the 2WW they're telling little porky pies!     .... 
The journey to get there is enough to send you    ... as for knowing little embies are inside and getting ready to implant ... Hey no pressure there at all!!   


We all send others mad with our negativity I'm sure .... some of its probably a bit of self preservation ... Only those that have been through it understand though - I got very short with one friend who kept telling me to 'look in the bright side' .... Bearing in mind she fell pregnant so easily ... in a relationship.. first try and second ...   
All you're feeling is normal - think we'd be more concerned if you weren't...    


Don't be hard on yourself and have everything silently crossed for you


Mini x


----------

